
Git workflows manual page - todd8
https://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/gitworkflows.html
======
jph
This is valuable guidance.

The most important item IMHO is the throwaway integration branches: short-
lived testing branches, suitable for multiple teams to integrate their changes
with each other, prior to proposing the update to master.

